# HV Dryer Alternative



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

Hey y'all! Quick question for the thrifty minded. Can you suggest an alternative to a HV dryer? I cannot justify the cost of one, but drying the dogs after their baths with a human hair dryer (no heat setting of course) is becoming an exercise in frustration and endurance.  So me being thrifty (or what my wife calls cheap ) I was wondering if there was something between the hair dryer and an HV dryer. 

BTW, it will be used on a golden retriever, mastiff mix, and the occasional pyr (we foster) to help with the annual blowing of the coat.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

I've heard of people using a Shop Vac on "blow." Just be sure to use one that has been thoroughly cleaned out if it's been used as a vacuum before, or go get a new one just for the dogs.


----------



## Holst (May 7, 2007)

Thanks Pampered! Are you referring to the ones that have a detachable blower  or ones that have a rear port? The detachable blower seems a little extreme to me...

Although the mental picture in my head of me with my backpack leaf blower chasing a dog around is making me giggle!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

IMO, there is no good alternative to a nice HV dryer like the K9II or III. There are TONS of "HV" dryers out there, some are reasonably priced and blow inbetween a human hair dryer and a decent HV. If you don't want to spend as much on a good one, you can spend less on a so so one that will still be better than a hairdryer. Personally, a HV is WELL worth the money, and will last forever on your few dogs if you take care of it.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Thrifty, that would be me! Check out some of the dryers on this page:

http://grooming.petedge.com/catalog...RCE|0&N=2387&subCategoryId=263&categoryId=191

I bought the cheapest one, no sale for $30. Once each month I groom our 2 papillons and pomeranian as well as a neighborhood poodle and wheaten terrier. I've also done a cocker spaniel, bichon, and shih tzu. This dryer works well for the thin coated dogs, takes a bit longer for thee pomeranian and terrier. So I think it all depends on what breed you are grooming. This might be enough and something in your budget, at least to get you started. (truth be told, for the last 20 years I've dryed the dogs with a high quality human blow dryer, but I got tired of holding it and it just didn't ever blow where I needed it if I stood it up in a small bucket)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have had really good luck with my little Metro Air Force Commander dryer. Beside the stupid name it works great, cuts down grooming time and knocks off a bunch of dead hair leaving the coat shiny healthy and less shedding in the house. I personally think it is worth the money. It is cheaper then some of the bigger dryers and for home use it is quite enough to handle any type of dog. Check it out at Petedge It has a 4.0 HP motor and really blasts they air.


----------



## pamperedpups (Dec 7, 2006)

LOL No leaf blowers and the other posters are right, there are some good, cheaper HV dryers on the market. I wouldn't go lower than 4.0 HP for the jobs you've got. I use a Master Blaster (two 4.0 HP motors) in my parlour for the big dogs and also have a smaller 4.0 HP PetEdge brand HV dryer for smaller dogs.


----------



## jakl (Apr 24, 2008)

we use a shop vac at home. bought it new at sears. works wellfor home use, and we have astandrd poodle. IS NOT QUITE S GOOD as the real thing, but hey you gotta do what you got do. also. I like that i can remove the blower nozzle and get lower pressure for their heads and such. 
the one we got as a 4hp motor in it.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I say bite the bullet and invest in a good HV dryer. I bought a K9 II for about $349. I have two Standard Poodles. Forget human hair dryers, too much hair and took a good 4 hours or more, and just didn't do the job. I didn't want middle of the road, I wanted a good one, that did the job well, and fast! To have them bathed and dried only, it cost me $100/month for both dogs, or, a cost of $1,200 per year. It only made sense to invest in the HV dryer. 

To have my Poodles groomed professionally, the bare bones cost to me was $2,160 per year. I spent approximately $900-$1,000 on professional grooming equipment, well worth the investment, which paid for itself and then some within a few months.


----------

